# Swift Water Rescue



## flite (Mar 31, 2013)

The complete Whitewater Rafter by Jeff Bennett
Whitewater Rescue Manual by Charles Walbridge & Wayne A. Sundmacher Sr.

are the two books i was reading when i took my SWR classes. upon checking they are both printed about 20 years ago.

Wet Planet Whitewater out of Hussum WA has some great classes. There people are very experienced and involved in the whitewater community.

stay safe, have fun


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Whitewater Rescue Manual by Charles Walbridge & Wayne A. Sundmacher.

Way back when, I certified as WW Instructor under a week long extremely detailed mostly in water drills put on by Wayne Sundmacher. It was a terrific learning experience. At the time, I got the book Wayne and Charlie had just published. This book was the best collection of good tips at the time and in my opinion still works. Wayne and Charlie have been in the center of WW boating all their lives and this book is in my opinion, a excellent learning tool still for boaters. I go back to my book all the time just to refresh technique. It is a great read and is based on common sense techniques that both authors used in their daily lives.

The book is exactly what Wayne taught from during our clinic. I highly recommend buying a copy of this book for reference even if you do not attend a clinic.


----------



## cxfire (Jan 20, 2012)

*NOLS River Rescue Guide*

I have not completely read it yet, but am impressed with the NOLS River Rescue Guide. It is more of a boater based rescue guide versus a rescue agency. I do have the text for Rescue 3's SRT1 if you want to borrow that one.


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

River Rescue by Les Bechdel and Slim Ray.


----------



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

I would also recommend River Rescue by Les Bechdal and Slim Ray. From simple quick rescues to advanced skills. It is all covered!


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

kayak by William Nealy


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Whitewater Safety and Rescue, a Falcon Guide by Franco Ferrero (2009) is the best I've read. Bechdel and Ray, also Nealy are great reads, but were written a long long time ago and don't cover modern rescue vests, live bait rescue, and some other new rescue equipment.


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

Randaddy said:


> ...Bechdel and Ray, also Nealy are great reads, but were written a long long time ago and don't cover modern rescue vests, live bait rescue, and some other new rescue equipment.


This is not correct. The latest edition was updated in 2009 and does cover modern rescue PFDs, live bait rescues and current equipment.


It also doesn't hurt to have one of these in your kit:

Swiftwater Rescue Field Guide.


----------

